
Achieving Eye Contact in a One-To-Many 3D Video Teleconferencing System (2009) - galaktor
http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/3DTeleconferencing/
======
DonHopkins
This is so delightfully steampunk, right out of Brazil. The whirring sound is
perfect, now it just needs pneumatic tubes!

------
Tepix
I don't understand why we do not yet have several notebooks on the market with
multiple webcams around the sides of the display. That way a video conference
with eye contact would be achievable.

~~~
noja
Because you would look at the person in the video, not the camera.

You want transparent cameras _in the display_.

~~~
superuser2
This has existed for TV news cameras for a long time:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprompter#/media/File:Telep...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprompter#/media/File:Teleprompter_schematic.svg)

The trick is to put the camera behind a one-way mirror and project onto the
other side.

------
galaktor
video: [https://youtu.be/ypQpWIQ7lFQ](https://youtu.be/ypQpWIQ7lFQ)

3d display details:
[http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/3DDisplay/](http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/3DDisplay/)

------
tudorw
I had a lecturer who had seen IBM experiment using projections onto manikins
placed around a board table shared with 'real' humans, and a mirrored
arrangement on the other side of the 'electric' connection, old enough to be
an entirely analogue affair, if anyone has an idea what he might have been
referring to I would love to know!

------
DonHopkins
Check out the other stuff from USC Institute for Creative Technologies and
Paul Debevec on their YouTube channel [1]!

Ari Folman's cult-worthy movie "The Congress" [2] is bladerunneresquely based
on Stanislaw Lem's psychedelic black humor fiction book "The Futurological
Congress" [3].

At the apex of the movie, there's a riveting climactic scene where Robin
Wright (playing a fictionalized version of herself) and Harvey Keitel use Paul
Debevec's Light Stage [4] to capture her essence [5].

They show it in the trailer [6], but it's best to watch the whole film from
start to finish without knowing what to expect. I really enjoyed it,
especially the light stage scene, and not just because of the blinking lights
-- the actors gave a spectacular performance.

The movie raises a lot of interesting issues, and I highly recommend it! [7]
[8] [9] [10]

[1] USC Institute for Creative Technologies Graphics Lab:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOgm-72B_tibAM2I5j-mBiQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOgm-72B_tibAM2I5j-mBiQ)

[2] The Congress (movie):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Congress_(2013_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Congress_\(2013_film\))

[3] The Futurological Congress (book):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Futurological_Congress](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Futurological_Congress)

[4] Light Stage 6: Relighting Human Locomotion
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgUW1RN8QNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgUW1RN8QNM)

[5] Light Stage 6 Anomaly:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9gY3C2TeHE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9gY3C2TeHE)

[6] The Congress trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rNSTizOsws](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rNSTizOsws)

[7] ‘The Congress’ Trailer: Is This Live-Action/Animated Hybrid the Wildest
Sci-Fi of 2013? [http://www.slashfilm.com/the-congress-trailer-is-this-
live-a...](http://www.slashfilm.com/the-congress-trailer-is-this-live-
actionanimated-hybrid-the-wildest-sci-fi-of-2013/)

[8] The Congress and the End of Actors:
[http://scienceandfilm.org/articles/2496/the-congress-and-
the...](http://scienceandfilm.org/articles/2496/the-congress-and-the-end-of-
actors)

[9] Pixel Perfect: The scientist behind the digital cloning of actors.
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/04/28/pixel-
perfect-2](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/04/28/pixel-perfect-2)

[10] Watch: The Future of Acting in the Technological Age:
[http://www.indiewire.com/article/watch-the-future-of-
acting-...](http://www.indiewire.com/article/watch-the-future-of-acting-in-
the-technological-age-20150525)

------
zanalyzer
funny how several papers from years ago end up on the HN top page

~~~
dang
It's great! Historical material is always welcome on Hacker News.

One quality of HN that we should all treasure is its capacity to distribute
historical knowledge. We'd like to do more in this area. A video was posted
the other day of two authors of a classic paper discussing their work from 30
years ago. We don't see nearly enough of that kind of thing, and we've been
thinking about how to sponsor more.

